# the commercial version of... diff lube??



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

So, what is the commercial version of:

Stealth Lube (your standard diff lube):_____________?
Black Grease Lube (used on diff thrust):____________?
Green Slime (used to lubricate shocks): ___________?

I am always curious to see what I can buy from Home Depot or Schucks/Kragens to compliment my arsenal of chemicals at home ;-)

I am sure there is an equivalent out there.

Losi Lube and Associated Diff lube seem exactly the same =)


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Green Slime is NoLean Shock lube from a motor cycle shop, works excellent as diff lube too fyi. If you buy a gallon of this I wouln't mind having a tablespoon full or so.

Diff lube is just silicon grease
Black Grease is Molybendum grease (I think?)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Green Slime is NoLean Shock lube from a motor cycle shop, works excellent as diff lube too fyi. If you buy a gallon of this I wouln't mind having a tablespoon full or so.
> 
> Diff lube is just silicon grease
> Black Grease is Molybendum grease (I think?)


heck if i can find it i dont mind sharing =)
-*Noleen's* SF-3 *seal grease* - 









Silicon grease eh?








-Something like this?

Molybendum grease ?? You mean the stuff I pack bearings with when I'm working on full-size cars? I think when I was changing out some shocks on a civic, I had to pack some Moly Grease into a bearing... or something.. :|










hmm...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Watch using the green slime on diffs however. I've had occasion of not being able to get the diff tight enough so it won't slip when using it. Slippery stuff!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oh heck no.. no green slime on diff =) i guess i should rename this title to "whats the commercial use version of.........."


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually...... funny thing is - i've started to use Lucas Synthetic Oil treatment to L00000b my diffballs on my pan car. the diff DOES ge tight properly - AND is smooth as silk... (as long as the outer hub bearing stays alive...)


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

patcollins said:


> Green Slime is NoLean Shock lube from a motor cycle shop, works excellent as diff lube too fyi. If you buy a gallon of this I wouln't mind having a tablespoon full or so.
> 
> Diff lube is just silicon grease
> Black Grease is Molybendum grease (I think?)


What are you supposed to do with a gallon of Green Slime anyway... I've had the same tube for years! LOL. :freak:


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

ekid138 said:


> What are you supposed to do with a gallon of Green Slime anyway... I've had the same tube for years! LOL. :freak:


 I go through it fairly quickly I guess. I rebuild my shocks pretty often.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ekid138 said:


> What are you supposed to do with a gallon of Green Slime anyway... I've had the same tube for years! LOL. :freak:


in the last 4 years, ive gone and and used 3 tubes. so... if i get a super large version, i can pass the savings on to local friends here on hobbytalk ;-)

heh


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

What should I use im my electric diffs? Like a mini-t or rc10. silicone???


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I had heard some lubes are also used for lubing cables on atv's and motorcycles and such..I think thats what custom works lube is..


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

trinity tire tweak is ____________


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

trinity tire tweak is _*MESSY :thumbsup: *_


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

im going to get some all purpose grease. the thinker the better? Thanks


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

burbs said:


> trinity tire tweak is _*MESSY :thumbsup: *_


Definitely messy,but works great!


katf1sh said:


> trinity tire tweak is ____________


*F1sh-* I've had a couple of the guys (one works for John Deere) in the pits check out my bottle of Tire Tweak & they say it smells like some sort of metal thread cutting fluid used in heavy industry. It also looks like a bottle of oil I used to have that's used for breaking-in & softening baseball gloves,leather hiking boots & other leather stuff. Leather "Tanning Oil",I think it was called. Hmmm.
-George


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

irvan36mm said:


> Definitely messy,but works great!
> 
> *F1sh-* I've had a couple of the guys (one works for John Deere) in the pits check out my bottle of Tire Tweak & they say it smells like some sort of metal thread cutting fluid used in heavy industry. It also looks like a bottle of oil I used to have that's used for breaking-in & softening baseball gloves,leather hiking boots & other leather stuff. Leather "Tanning Oil",I think it was called. Hmmm.
> -George


Thats interesting!!!!


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

CDW35 said:


> Thats interesting!!!!


LOL I'll have to go to Sports Authority & buy another bottle of that Leather stuff & take a sniff and/or try it on a foam tire laying around! It's definitely an oil/petroleum product,for sure.
-George


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

irvan36mm said:


> LOL I'll have to go to Sports Authority & buy another bottle of that Leather stuff & take a sniff and/or try it on a foam tire laying around! It's definitely an oil/petroleum product,for sure.
> -George


OK,just got some baseball glove softener & tried it on an old tire. That's not it! LOL The "Tweak" is probably something w/Lanolin in it. I've seen a lot of the racers here use suntan lotion (a must have in FL) or hand cleaner without the gritty pumice stuff in it (such as "Goop").


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

irvan36mm said:


> OK,just got some baseball glove softener & tried it on an old tire. That's not it! LOL The "Tweak" is probably something w/Lanolin in it. I've seen a lot of the racers here use suntan lotion (a must have in FL) or hand cleaner without the gritty pumice stuff in it (such as "Goop").


I have no clue myself, I know here in we use suntan lotion for outdoors on the asphalt,


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

tweak is the best damn outdoor traction i have ever used. but it's 7.00 a bottle!
jeff brown at superior had his dad(a chemist) break down the ingriedents. jeff now sells his own tweak and it's a bit better than tweak. it does smell like thread cutter fluid and lanolin. i know if we figure it out we could make a gallon of it for 20.00


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I went to discount and asked for some silicone grease.... They pointed me to CRC Di-Electric Grease. It looks like silicone grease and I did some research and it is. Now I put it in my mini-t diff and its kinda hard to turn the spur shaft be hand... it has quite a bit of drag. Mabey this stuff is too thick?? I think im gonna get the right stuff from the hobby shop. Any Help Would Be Great!!!! THANKS


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

A guy at my LHS suggested using Mobil 1 Synthetic Wheel Bearing grease. He said it is recommended by Traxxas for the trans gears in the T-Maxx. I bought a tube at a auto parts store for about $6.80. I now have enough to last 5 people two lifetimes. I tried it on a Rustler Diff and trans gears and it seems to work great but you do have to use it sparingly.

If you are still using the gear diff in the Mini-T, hard to turn may be what you want - it is more like a ball diff.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I found something that works great!! CRC El-Electric Grease is a silcone grease used to prevent rust, moisture on electrical stuff. It also has a high heat tolerance. I put this stuff in my mini-t diff. At first it was hard to turn... but after a few minutes for it to set in it was smooth as can be. I recommend this stuff to anyone. You can get a 3.3oz can for about $8 at Auto Zone or Discount. Its pretty neat how it comes in a presureized can. Just pull the trigger and grease baby. Just wanted to share my discovery. I actually think this stuff works better than the real stuff. Danny


----------

